# acpi s3 on thinkpad t42

## RoundsToZero

I am having problems with suspend-to-RAM (S3) on my IBM ThinkPad T42.  I have tried using the hibernate script, and with "echo 3" directly.  Both have the same problem.  The machine goes to sleep fine (the little sleep LED on the laptop comes on and everything), but when I try to wake it, it comes back, but the screen doesn't.  I can still use the three-finged salute to reboot, and then the screen comes back of course.  But obviously that defeats the purpose of suspending.  Is this a known problem?  I searched the forums and couldn't find anything.  It seems most people are more concerned with suspend-to-disk.

----------

## Config

I have the same/similar problem and apparently, it seems to work with other distros (Debian, Fedora afaik). I'll try the three-finger-salute now, my screen didn't seem to wake up at that point...

I've got a T42 too and am working on this. 

Do you have framebuffer enabled?

I am collecting info now and may be I'll go off filing a bug - this is nasty

----------

## RoundsToZero

Yes, vesafb.

----------

## Config

Odd - It doesn't work here with vesafb - only without framebuffer-console... 

Have you had a chance to try other distros (namely Debian or Fedora, since these seem to work)?

----------

## RoundsToZero

I think I'll try without framebuffer console.  I'd try with radeonfb too, but then I can't switch from an X server to a VC (that's why I use vesafb).

I haven't tried any other distros.  It's odd that they work, don't you think?  It seems like it'd be a kernel thing, so I wonder why whatever changes Fedora or Debian made haven't made their way back to the vanilla kernel.  I'm using 2.6.9, by the way.

Oh, and when hitting control+alt+delete, the screen doesn't come back until after the system reboots.  I wasn't sure if you thought I meant that it comes back right away.

----------

## Config

Well, that's one thing you can fix - for the screen to come back, you can use the radeon-boot tool.

It seems, that the graphics-card wouldn't work properly unless it's rebootet, which is what this tool does. You can google for it and you should find it. Or I can send it to you, if you don't. You then have to blindly execute the tool in order to reboot the card. Once this is done, pressing enter reawakes the screen (on a vc, not in X). This does only work here, if using no framebuffer (At least on my system)

----------

## Config

Alright - I got it working. I haven't the latest bios - if you can tell me how to update it without installing windows, I would be very happy indeed  :Smile: 

To make it work, you have to add the following to your kernel-parameters:

acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode

This makes it work for me at least.

----------

## RoundsToZero

 *Config wrote:*   

> Well, that's one thing you can fix - for the screen to come back, you can use the radeon-boot tool.
> 
> It seems, that the graphics-card wouldn't work properly unless it's rebootet, which is what this tool does. You can google for it and you should find it. Or I can send it to you, if you don't. You then have to blindly execute the tool in order to reboot the card. Once this is done, pressing enter reawakes the screen (on a vc, not in X). This does only work here, if using no framebuffer (At least on my system)

 

Alright, I'll take a look at that.  I assume it's different than "radeontool" in portage?  Also, you wouldn't need to blindly execute it, I bet you could have the hibernate script run it upon resume  :Cool: .

 *Config wrote:*   

> Alright - I got it working. I haven't the latest bios - if you can tell me how to update it without installing windows, I would be very happy indeed 
> 
> To make it work, you have to add the following to your kernel-parameters:
> 
> acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode
> ...

 

To upgrade BIOS, if you go to http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-50273 there's a thing under "Additional Information" called BIOS Diskette (different, I suppose, from the default BIOS upgrader which is a Windows executable).  Maybe that would work for you.  I'll try this out myself as well when I get home from work.

----------

